# Silver sable coloring



## Olacoai (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a silver sable german shepherd whom I have adopted and I have fallen in love with. My only issue is that whenever I read up on german shepherds of that coloring usually its always negative. To call such a beautiful dogs coat (imo) 'poor quality' really ruffles my fur so to speak.

I know her coat isn't 'ideal' but sometimes I feel like whenever I run into other owner's of GSD they refuse to acknowledge her as one despite looking exactly like their own but just different coat. 

I don't know I guess my whole ordeal is that I want my silver sable to be accepted by the GSD family instead of being the black sheep. 

I just want to know more information on the silver sable coat and why it may seem unwanted.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

That is one BEAUTIFUL dog!:wub:


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Olacoai (Feb 2, 2015)

She is isn't she?! 

I'm just a proud mom that feels the need to defend her baby. lol


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Unless you were going to show her or breed her it really doesn't matter about her coat. I have a weird colored pup and I think he's beautiful and unique just like yours. Just enjoy the gorgeaus coat because as others stated she's absolutely stunning


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What's your girl's name?My boy is blk/slvr and his dam was a silver sableThe breed standard is dark colors so our dogs are not acceptable to show in conformation.It doesn't mean the dog is"poor quality".


----------



## Olacoai (Feb 2, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> What's your girl's name?My boy is blk/slvr and his dam was a silver sable�� The breed standard is dark colors so our dogs are not acceptable to show in conformation.It doesn't mean the dog is"poor quality".


Her name is Lola.  and yeah I think I just read a wrong forum that said that so it made me kinda mad lol


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Tell them she is adopted and G-d didn't let you pick the color. You can follow up with, How many GSD have you rescued?  She might not be accepted for show but image is nothing, loyalty is everything.


----------



## Olacoai (Feb 2, 2015)

ODINsFREKI said:


> Tell them she is adopted and G-d didn't let you pick the color. You can follow up with, How many GSD have you rescued?  She might not be accepted for show but image is nothing, loyalty is everything.


That's very true.  She is so Loyal and lovable and is the reason why I became such a fanatic of the breed. Plan to rescue more in the future. It's so surprising how many German shepherds show up in the shelters despite being so loyal. :/


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Over the years I've owned a variety of GSD colors ... IMHO it's the least important thing I look for ... 

... enjoy her, love her, and don't listen to anyone who may criticize her color!!!


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Olacoai said:


> That's very true.  She is so Loyal and lovable and is the reason why I became such a fanatic of the breed. Plan to rescue more in the future. It's so surprising how many German shepherds show up in the shelters despite being so loyal. :/



She's beautiful! Very intense and regal. 

When we were looking at rescue shepherds I was also shocked at how many there were. Right now there's a gsd/lab mix that I would snap up in a minute. Her foster is a therapist and she's using the dog as an unofficial therapy dog. It's a wonderful breed!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I really do not understand the hype and endless talk about coat color, coat length, labels and weight. She is a beautiful dog and you love her. Isn't that all you need? Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. You live with the dog, not with his color, coat or any other label "people" have invented.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Who's telling you otherwise?? If it's other random GSD owners on the street... any one of us who have a dog that's not the "Rin Tin Tin Black and Red" have been told our dog isn't a GSD, or is "less" of one. A huge number of people have zero idea that there's more than one color pattern. If it's people on a forum talking about breeding or showing, then nobody is saying that your dog is ugly or inferior- just not what they like to see in cookie cutter show rings  Don't sweat it, she's lovely!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Your dog is beautiful and good for you for adopting!

I think the negative connotations are in the context of some breeders intentionally breeding "silver" as if it is a "rare" color and using it for marketing. Technically the color is not desirable for showing and breeding, but that has nothing to do with the character of the dog.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Beautiful dog,glad she found a good home!


----------

